# More Canada 2004-Huey, madison, Mav, Perry, Nickle Ditch



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey, Is the area we hunted in 2003 actually in the duck flyway now that they have considerably more water or is that just really not a duck area. I knw we saw them to the west but is there a chance if they continue to get more moisture there will be more ducks around this year? Just curious. Already thinking about that hunt!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We found plenty of ducks to the west....just about a 45 minute drive.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

dj, it's been raining here for about two weeks. So if we don't get any kind of drought this summer, you should see some more ducks this fall. I'm surprised you didn't see more last year, but then again it was abnormally warm and they did come done later. Should be fun this fall.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

The flyway is further west. Most duck hunting in Saskatchewan is in the Missouri Coteau, about 60 miles west of where you guys were. Get west and south of Moose Jaw and you should find more ducks but not quite as many snows.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

YOU better believe it DJ!!!!

I already got my Sask money in a coffee can buried out back so the ol lady dont find it.... I just assume skip summer and go straight to fall...

cant wait...

madison


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Maddy, I don't see any reason why you can't just put the cornrows in before we go.....I will expect to see them up there!!! In honor of spree!!!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Cornrows! That would make the trip for sure!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey, If I had any hair I would do it. I will expect Madison and Perry to have them in!!!! :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont think anyone in the cities has quite got the skillz to pimp out my hair like Trell.. I would have to go down to the dirty south say like georgia, new orleans, or alabama to get my hair did like that...

Who knows, maybe I'll suprise ya.

madison


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

You gotta be kidding Daniel-san! Have you ever seen a Norwegian with cornrows?

I bet there will be twice as many ducks in our hunting area compared to last year. That means there will be two that come into our decoys!

They have been getting some good late May, early June rains. I don't think they will hatch many ducks around there. The rain got there too late. But there should be some water when they come from up north if it continues to rain during the summer and early fall.

It's just too early to tell.


----------

